# GGX - Gas2GridLimited



## Trader Paul (4 April 2008)

Hi folks,

GGX ... expecting significant news on 16042008 and then our
time cycle analysis suggests:

          3104-01052008 ..... positive news expected.

             16-19052008 ..... positive spotlight on GGX ..... 

             21-22052008 ..... positive aspect ..... finance-related ...???

             16-17062008 ..... more financial stuff ... like raising funds ..... ???

             25-26062008 ..... significant and negative cycle expected here   

                 08072008 ..... minor news expected

            09-10072008 ..... minor and positive

            18-21072008 ..... minor and positive light on GGX

                25072008 ..... minor, but positive news expected here

           ..... and August 2008 is looking volatile for GGX:

           01-04082008 ..... negative cycle due  

               08082008 ..... significant and negative news expected 

          13-14082008 ..... postive cycle here

          18-19082008 ..... negative spotlight on GGX

          26-28082008 ..... 2 cycles here, should bring positive news.

          18-19092008 ..... positive spotlight on GGX ..... 

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (16 April 2008)

Hi folks,

GGX ... no news yet, but candle pattern made a morning star, ahead
of more positive news/moves, expected later this month ... see time
cycles detailed in post above ..... 

..... up 9.5% today on very low volume.

have a great day

 paul


----------



## saltyjones (21 April 2008)

people jumping into the action today. up another 16% atm. 4 onshore oil projects on the books with kate to spud around may 16th apparently. kate is an anticline seeping oil approx. 50km north of christchurch in n.z..


----------



## henry vanderhave (30 April 2008)

Morning all.This is an interesting spec play,in mid may spudding KATE well NZ.What intrigues me is the fact that oil seeps to the surface in several places around the dome they are drilling.This indicates presence of hydrocarbons and possibly its under pressure and forced to surface.Reminds me of hardman drilling in uganda,oil was seeping to surface there and they hit oil with first second and third well.May come up empty but for me, im in.


----------



## Broadside (30 April 2008)

hi henry, it's certainly an interesting story and even if Kate is long odds it has the potential to capture the punters' imagination and wallets....looking at the market cap around $10m and say 10-15% chance of success it looks like an exciting bet (not factoring in their other projects).   We will see some action on Kate in May, should see a lot of volatility!


----------



## Trader Paul (15 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> GGX ... expecting significant news on 16042008 and then our
> time cycle analysis suggests:
> ...







Hi folks,

GGX ..... with another positive cycle coming our way 16-19052008 (see post above),
there may well be a contrarian play here, especially, if the selloff
continues tomorrow (Thursday) .....

..... this happens quite often, where lows will be made, just
before the next positive cycle and similarly, highs are made,
just before the next major negative cycle.

happy days

paul



=====
______


----------



## Trader Paul (16 May 2008)

Hi folks,

GGX ... as expected, a nice hammer formed on Thursday,
as buyers moved in, just ahead of the next positive cycle,
due to appear over the next couple of trading days ... 

..... ticking up nicely today, as well.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## arguls (19 May 2008)

Hi
How do You think it will be in may-april? Up or down? I think lower than 20 % is nowhere to go. The chart shows the lowest point in 3 years is 0.037 aud. Is someone playing this?


----------



## Broadside (19 May 2008)

arguls said:


> Hi
> How do You think it will be in may-april? Up or down? I think lower than 20 % is nowhere to go. The chart shows the lowest point in 3 years is 0.037 aud. Is someone playing this?




the disclosure from the company last week was pathetic...I have lost faith in their competence when we have to rely on updates from the other partner for news.  Furthermore it was sold down in the morning prior to the duster announcement.  Should have been in trading halt most of last week to prevent this kind of thing.


----------



## denks (4 June 2008)

hey guys 

It was a good day for GGX. It is up 15% today with no news!!

Anyone have any idea's why??


----------



## nrou5698 (12 October 2009)

*GGX*

Anyone watching this stock? Looks like it might be making a run today. Up 32% on increased volumes. Does anyone know about GGX?


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

Cough, cough.
Dusty thread, old stock that hasn't died ?
Casino style odds or better?
Dunno. A potential PFC candidate, if it indeed pops.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Cough, cough. Dusty thread, old stock that hasn't died ?
> Casino style odds or better?
> Dunno. A potential *PFC *candidate, if it indeed pops.



It got an ASX speeding ticket, so something's afoot.

This stock has been around for yonks, so long it predates the ticker update; otherwise it would have ASX code *G2G *?


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2021)

12th January, 2021 

ASX Market Announcements  

UPDATE ON LEGAL CLAIM RE ST GRIEDE PERMIT IN FRANCE

In early January 2020, the Company lodged at the Pau Tribunal, France, a claim of €34.35 million  
(approximately A$54 million at current exchange rate) for compensation against the French  
Government. 
This claim is in respect to the damages caused by the French Government in unlawfully refusing, as ruled by the French Courts, to renew the St Griede conventional hydrocarbon exploration permit in accordance with the prevailing mining law. 
In November 2020, the Tribunal has allowed until the 2nd January, 2021 for the French Government to submit their defence to the claim. 

We have been advised, early this morning, that the French Government has not submitted their defence to the claim by the due date. 
Yesterday, the Tribunal has decided to set the “clôture de l’instruction” on 15th February, 2021 at 12:00 (closing for instruction to the Tribunal). 
Any possible submissions to be received at the Tribunal by that date in accordance with the “code de justice administrative” (administrative code of justice) of France.  
While the Company believes it has a good chance of success, based on legal advice, the outcome and timing for determination of this claim are uncertain.

If only my wife was Morticia Adams, eh @qldfrog ?


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2021)

Was thinking (speculating) about a market revalued SP after the announcement.
Speculation on the potential theoretical intrinsic share value if indeed a +$50 million compensation figure is paid;
I figure speculatively range around 2.5 to 3.5 cents per share depending how it's calculated. 
Have got my fingers crossed !

A 5 year chart, ugly looking eh ?! (except for now)


----------



## qldfrog (12 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Was thinking (speculating) about a market revalued SP after the announcement.
> Speculation on the potential theoretical intrinsic share value if indeed a +$50 million compensation figure is paid;
> I figure speculatively range around 2.5 to 3.5 cents per share depending how it's calculated.
> Have got my fingers crossed !
> ...



Rol

France paying $ to a foreign mining company based on french judge ruling..you can dream lol  but good time to get out if the sp rises in a big win anticipation.


----------



## qldfrog (12 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Rol
> 
> France paying $ to a foreign mining company based on french judge ruling..you can dream lol  but good time to get out if the sp rises in a big win anticipation.



Keep me in the loop


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Keep me in the loop



Will do, might be a long time if/ for any compensation though...
A speculative long shot.
Could have sold at 100% profit today, but double stuff all is only a little better than the stuff all near minimum order that I bought !

Dreaming of 3 cent sell... 3 years?
lol


----------



## qldfrog (12 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Will do, might be a long time if/ for any compensation though...
> A speculative long shot.
> Could have sold at 100% profit today, but double stuff all is only a little better than the stuff all near minimum order that I bought !
> 
> ...



Sell now, buy same number next week at a discount


----------



## barney (12 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A speculative long shot.




Fair dinkum FR  ... Next thing you'll be buying Shares in KP2 .... Who would be that crazy! 

This is an interesting one ... Not quite as long as War and Peace but been going on for a while.

Quick glance:

Market Cap $4 million (maybe $6 million after today?)

Cash on hand around $280,000  but only burning around $30,000 per quarter while the French Revolution is still happening!

They also have $3.5 million still available of an existing Credit Facility  (Originally $8.7 mil  ... drawn $5.1 mil)

So basically, if they can hold the fort till the Frenchie's surrender, they can last another 81 Quarters !!

If they get the $50 million payout, I estimate 10X the current SP at 2 cents in cash value alone.

3 cents looks doable Rock, as long as all the French ducks fly West instead of South for the winter.

If its a small wager, put it in the bottom draw and revisit when you are my age ... You may well become a millionaire

Its fun trying to pick the diamonds in the dirt🧐


----------



## frugal.rock (8 February 2021)

Update.

Excerpt from Activities Report dated 29th January.
France  

 No defence statement lodged by the French Government by the Tribunal set due date of 2nd 
January, 2021 on the Company’s compensation claim lodged in January 2020 of €34.35 million  
(approximately A$54.5 million at current exchange rate). 

 The Tribunal has set the 15th February, 2021 at 12:00 as closing time for receipt of instructions  
from the parties.

I was thinking about this one, and if the French guv had a leg to stand on, they would have been defending their cause.
However, with no submission at all, one might surmise that they wish to mordre la balle or "bite the bullet" and reduce costs associated with the case knowing that a payout is the likely outcome.

A bit over a week until "instructions" due date.
Interested to see the outcome.

Considered a sell again today, but things are just heating up, IMO.


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Considered a sell again today, but things are just heating up, IMO.




If its a small investment, go for the kill Rock!   The chart is starting to look interesting as you say.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2021)

I am not displeased with the apparent growing anticipation. 
Refer previous posts.
1 month chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Nearly breaking through yesterday's volume already.
Starting to heat up with a result not expected until next week.
Supply reducing, and rightly so. Company potential value still expected to at least double? from this price point...

I tip my beret to the ineptitude of the French Guv for this one.

Maybe this just a case of the cost of doing business by reducing carbon emissions or something, I don't really care about the reason, but it's nice to know...?


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

Nice one again Rock!


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Speeding ticket.
Very fast turnaround on the response announcement.

3. GGX has announced on 12th January, 2021 the following: 
Quote “In early January 2020, the Company lodged at the Pau Tribunal, France, a claim of €34.35  million (approximately A$54 million at current exchange rate) for compensation against the French Government. 
This claim is in respect to the damages caused by the French Government in unlawfully refusing, as ruled by the French Courts, to renew the St Griede conventional hydrocarbon exploration permit in accordance with the prevailing mining law. In November 2020, the Tribunal has allowed  until the 2nd January, 2021 for the French Government to submit their defence to the claim.  
We have been advised, early this morning, that the French Government has not submitted their defence to the claim by the due date. Yesterday, the Tribunal has decided to set the “clôture de  
l’instruction” on 15th February, 2021 at 12:00 (closing for instruction to the Tribunal). 
Any possible  submissions to be received at the Tribunal by that date in accordance with the “code de justice  administrative” (administrative code of justice) of France.  
While the Company believes it has a good chance of success, based on legal advice, the outcome and timing for determination of this claim are uncertain.” Unquote.

Current interest of investors in GGX’s securities may be on the basis of that announcement as we approach 15th February, 2021


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

You offload any Rock, or still holding?


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

barney said:


> You offload any Rock, or still holding?



Offloaded a small portion today reluctantly, slightly less than a third of holding, remaining holding is free carried.

Found it came up in volume risers lists today and certainly seems to have picked up momentum.

The announcement due Monday in France, midday their time, will be midnight (ESDST) our time Monday night , so we won't get the resultant announcement until Tuesday morning.

Will be interesting to see how far this goes, now the scalpers are into it...


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The announcement due Monday in France, midday their time, will be midnight (ESDST) our time Monday night , so we won't get the resultant announcement until Tuesday morning.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how far this goes, now the scalpers are into it...




Yeah, that 4 days of "speculation" could be interesting     Good luck with the rest of your holding!


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2021)

barney said:


> Yeah, that 4 days of "speculation" could be interesting



The company held out in a trading halt frm Monday morning. 
Mongrels.
Crap announcement too, for now.
Kicking the can further down the road....

UPDATE ON LEGAL PROCEEDINGS IN FRANCE  
Financial Claim of Euros 34.35 million against French Government  According to the Pau Tribunal public records the Government has lodged a defence statement  
yesterday against the claim of Euros 34.35 million (approximately A$54 million at current exchange  rate). For background see ASX Announcement of 12th January 2021. The Company’s lawyers in  
France will study the statement once they receive a copy and advise on procedures.

See the announcement for more on the history of the case. 
Goes back further than I realised.
Looks like it will go to the high court, so will take a while...

SP set to dump, d'oh.


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Yeah 


frugal.rock said:


> The company held out in a trading halt frm Monday morning.
> Mongrels.
> Crap announcement too, for now.
> Kicking the can further down the road....




Yeah pity FR.  I guess the French Gov were never going to take it lying down. Hard for the Co to fight a bottomless pit.


----------

